# Port category



## cmoerz (May 7, 2021)

I'm almost done porting NsCDE (https://github.com/NsCDE/NsCDE). I'm unsure what category to put it under, however?

It's a "modern" re-implementation of CDE, which is under x11. However, NsCDE really just is a bunch of scripts based on fvwm2. I originally thought about placing it under x11-wm. After mulling it over, I'm uncertain whether this really counts as "window manager" and I should stick with x11?
Would appreciate some feedback, before I put it in a ticket.
Thanks!


----------



## Menelkir (May 8, 2021)

x11-wm?


----------



## George (May 8, 2021)

Gnome, KDE, and CDE are in /x11. So /x11 seems fine. You have a dependency on a window manager x11-wm/ fvwm2.

An overview of the categories: 








						Chapter 5. Configuring the Makefile
					

Configuring the Makefile for FreeBSD Ports




					docs.freebsd.org


----------



## Menelkir (May 8, 2021)

But NsCDE doesn't seems to be a DE, it's more like a "fvwm2 configuration to make fvwm2 looks like a CDE" so it'll be more plausible to be at x11-wm.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 8, 2021)

cmoerz said:


> It's a "modern" re-implementation of CDE, which is under x11.


Seems it's just a variation of something already in there. So there it should be.


----------

